# Bike on Andy Griffith show?



## 66Dragster3. (Oct 17, 2019)

Just watched an old Andy Griffith show. Arnold gets bike, you know.  Is that a huffy bike? Star crank? Discoverer maybe? Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 17, 2019)

I was thinking it was a Columbia


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 17, 2019)

AMF Roadmaster Sky Rider.


----------



## 66Dragster3. (Oct 17, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> AMF Roadmaster Sky Rider.



Thanks alot


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## island schwinn (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks like an early straight twin bar Schwinn. And pliers????


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2019)

Arnold was an early Terrorist.


----------



## Scout Evans (Oct 22, 2019)




----------

